# EasyBox 904 Dateiserver über Internet erreichen



## online (22. April 2013)

*EasyBox 904 Dateiserver über Internet erreichen*

Hallo, 

ich habe mir auf meiner EasyBox 904 einen Dateiserver erstellt. Im lokalen Netzwerk kann ich auch prima darauf zugreifen. Genau so kann ich auch von einem anderen Netzwerk aus mit der WAN-IP auf die Benutzeroberfläche der EasyBox 904 zugreifen aber leider nicht auf dem Dateiserver. Hat von euch schon mal jemand Erfahrung damit gemacht bzw. weiß eine Lösung?

Ich bin für jede Antwort dankbar.

Mfg


----------



## online (24. April 2013)

*AW: EasyBox 904 Dateiserver über Internet erreichen*

Hallo,

keiner eine Idee?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. April 2013)

*AW: EasyBox 904 Dateiserver über Internet erreichen*

Das liegt wohl daran, das deine easybox anscheinend nicht so weit verbreitet ist und auch kaum von jemanden als dateiserver verwendet wird.
Wirft google nix aus?


----------



## online (27. April 2013)

*AW: EasyBox 904 Dateiserver über Internet erreichen*

Ach so das ist schade. Nein hab schon lange Zeit gegoogelt. Da bringt es mir nur Anleitungen wie ich die Fernwartung aktiviere. Aber das habe ich ja bereits.


----------



## keinnick (27. April 2013)

*AW: EasyBox 904 Dateiserver über Internet erreichen*

Die Option "Fernzugriff" ist aktiv? Also Fernzugriff für den USB-Speicher? Ich besitze keine Easybox aber so steht's in der Anleitung: http://s7.directupload.net/images/130427/4cno7cgg.png


----------

